# New Coffee Display Products



## dalebrook supplies (Oct 28, 2009)

Good morning

We have ceated a PDF full of visuals of display products for the coffee shop sector. We recently completed a full rollout for a worldwider coffee company for their new transformation project.

If you would like to see the PDF, please email [email protected] detailing your name, address and contact details and it will be forwarded on to you.

Dalebrook are the leading manufacturer of food presentation products - Please visit http://www.dalebrookonline.com for full details.

Thank you


----------

